# WoW



## Willyza (15/5/15)

Hey not as exiting as most, BUT for me it was WoW
and 
Thanks to Ric at The Puff Station
ordered yesterday and w0000000000t here this morning 






ooops, should have taken a closer pic

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Nooby (15/5/15)

Get use to the awesomeness of our Vendors!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## JW Flynn (15/5/15)

looks like the m65... if it is, firstly congratulations... secondly, you may have some issues with the wattage backing down... if you do ( don't know if they resolved this issue in recent versions) google m65 wattage backing down for a video on resolving this issue... also there was a recent forum topic covering this issue...

But I hope they have managed to sort these issues out in the latest versions and that your vape is excellent 

Gratz

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Willyza (15/5/15)

@JW Flynn 
thanks for the advice will check into it now


----------



## Willyza (16/5/15)

@JW Flynn
All is in order ATM, so will see what happens
Thanks Again

Reactions: Like 1


----------

